# 1938 Schwinn Autocycle with Double Duty Front End



## happyclark (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello just picked up a 38 original paint cantilever Autocycle with Double Duty front end I need some parts dual Seiss Lights a crossbar speedo and fender bomb if you can help please let me know 

www.antiquearchaeology.com


----------



## akikuro (Sep 16, 2010)

Great score. Love to see pics if u have any. Very rare upgrade


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, come on Mike...it doesn't exist without pics...


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 16, 2010)

I had one of those well mine was a 40


----------



## jedijoe59 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike Wolfe from American Pickers? Love your show!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike,

Most of the deluxe cantilevers were equipped with dual Delta Silver Rays. Over the years, the Seiss lights have become more popular due to their stylish profile, but the Silver Rays were actually the more costly, thus more deluxe option. So, Schwinn outfitted their newest and most deluxe bike of the time with the most deluxe lighting outfit of the day. The only reason that I mention this, is because the Silver Rays survived the times a lot better than the Seiss lights did, so the are much easier to track down, and technically more correct for that bike.

Just my two cents, and I never miss an episode of American Pickers. Say hi! to Frank and Danielle, from all of us here at The Cabe.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 17, 2010)

Call me cynical, but I dont think Michael is Michael. The same day these posts show up, PeeWee Herman was on the front page of this site. Cruel prank? Aprils fool? Prove me wrong, uh, Michael!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2010)

did anyone notice that his website has a link to thecabe


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 17, 2010)

I did not notice that until now. Sweet!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> I did not notice that until now. Sweet!




Thanks Mike! Or should I say Danielle...


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2010)

I remember meeting Mike in Sidney NY at a fellow collectors place after Copake a few years back. A bunch of us stayed thier and camped out on the living room floor. I also remember Mike yelling at me in the middle of the the night about my snoring. He must of felt bad about it the next morning as he took Dave S and I out for breakfast. He was in the area "picking" an early motorcycle.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Hello just picked up a 38 original paint cantilever Autocycle with Double Duty front end I need some parts dual Seiss Lights a crossbar speedo and fender bomb if you can help please let me know
> 
> www.antiquearchaeology.com




I remenber a fender bomb being located on one episode... same kind?


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 18, 2010)

So, what is a double duty front end, eh? Pictures?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## oktoday (Sep 18, 2010)

HATE the show !!!...it's giving away all my secrets !!!...LOL


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 18, 2010)

It has made guys around here think their bikes are worth a mint. One seller has a nice 60s Schwinn Jag that he thinks is worth $1,250... It would easily be worth a few hundred as it is nice, but his seeing rusty crusty antiques on Pickers made him think his is worth 3x its value... That fork looks neat! (thanks Patrick) I'd like to see what you have there Mike...


----------



## chitown (Sep 18, 2010)

It's like a triple crown fork... with truss rods. That would make it a _Five Crown Fork_ or Pentafork. I've seen them before but wasn't sure if that was what Mike was describing by a double duty front end. _thanks Patrick for the pics._


----------



## oktoday (Sep 18, 2010)

Bikephreak said:


> It has made guys around here think their bikes are worth a mint. One seller has a nice 60s Schwinn Jag that he thinks is worth $1,250... It would easily be worth a few hundred as it is nice, but his seeing rusty crusty antiques on Pickers made him think his is worth 3x its value... That fork looks neat! (thanks Patrick) I'd like to see what you have there Mike...




exactly...i went to an auction in ohio yesterday with over 60 antique bikes, mostly balloners, and the bidding was absolutely CRAZY...alotta people have a skewed mindset for what some of these old bikes are/were worth...kinda like what barrett jacxkson did for the collector car business a few years ago


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know much about old bikes but I sure so like them so bare with me for trying to increase my knowledge of them. What are the truss bars for? What is a triple crown? and what is the lock for?
Thanks


----------



## chitown (Sep 18, 2010)

Triple crown forks are a term used for modern downhill bikes where the fork legs extend to the headset. There is some debate on the terminology "Triple Crown" some call them "Triple Clamp, Dual Crown" forks.  Don't know why they're called that but it's pretty common with mountain bikers to call them triple crown. The truss rods were supposed to stiffen the front end. The lock is an anti-theft feature that locks the fork so it can't turn. I suppose it would stop a polite old time bike thief who was looking for a quick grab and go stealing, where it would have little deterrence with a modern, rude bike thief who would hack the front end off and part it out if he couldn't break the lock.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2010)

I theory, the Double Duty fork was supposed to be stronger than the regular single crown truss rod fork.
But, unfortunately, they actually proved to be weaker due to the high stress riser that occurred just below the fork crown. Couple this with the bending load produced by the Fore Wheel Brake, and you had a recipe for disaster.
 The forks didn't work out well so the production run was short, thus today, they are very rare. For many years, they existed in myth only because the only place that they ever showed up, was in the old catalogs.
 When guys did start turning them up, they were almost always bent. The only true ones to be found were the girls versions. 
Unfortunately, to use the girls model on a boys frame, it had to be cut down because of the taller head tube on the girls frame.
 This rarely came out well, and most of those looked like a poor butcher job at best.
A dead straight locking boys Double Duty fork in original paint is without a doubt one of the rarest parts you'll find.
There was an original factory primer non locker on e-bay a couple of years ago, and a concerned observer threatened to report the seller for the exhorbitant price he had listed it at. As it turned out, that price wasn't so exhorbitant, because the fork sold with a buy it now in about thirty seconds.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 18, 2010)

oh and i had the other locking non bent fork


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 18, 2010)

the fork is worth 1000-1300 depending on usable condition, I was on the low end since my mickey mouse bracket was broken and also missing truss rods.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah!
 And as we have talked about before, yours was a 1940 issue,in two tone red paint. which I think was really unusual.
 The 1940 parts catalog had them listed, but the popular belief was that they were strictly 1938-39 and that was it. I'm sure that 1940 was a run out year, so there may have been some others in odd colors, but so far that two tone red one was the coolest one that I have ever seen. And by the way, It was slightly bent. Not as bad as most, but it did need some straightening.


----------



## happyclark (Sep 22, 2010)

Its me been collecting heavy on the bikes since 1987 I remember selling stuff to Pedal Pushers and Rob Miller back in the day..

M


----------



## happyclark (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive had that link on my site for about 3 years now You guys Rock Man


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 22, 2010)

Mike, great show. Only show I watch religiously. Never been to LeClaire though. I'm originally from Sioux City.


----------



## mruiz (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the show, besides all the critics. just makes me hang on to all my bikes more. As hard as they are to be found now in Days.
 Mitch


----------



## happyclark (Sep 23, 2010)

Had a Jag on the show recently that was nice we valued it cheap around 200.00 Im in this business as well We will NEVER give super high values we will always give the real value...


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 23, 2010)

lets see a picture of that autocycle !!!! im pretty anxious


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 23, 2010)

me too! post !


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 23, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Had a Jag on the show recently that was nice we valued it cheap around 200.00 Im in this business as well We will NEVER give super high values we will always give the real value...




I STILL can't believe Frank got that red Panther, with tank, for $50!


----------



## FoMoCoPower (Sep 23, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Had a Jag on the show recently that was nice we valued it cheap around 200.00 Im in this business as well We will NEVER give super high values we will always give the real value...




I`m trying to sell my black `62 Jaguar that is way nicer than that one. I had it up on Craigslist and the next day that show aired,had a guy offer me $200 and told me that`s all it was worth because you said so...lol.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2010)

Mike,what ever happened to that Mouton you picked up?Is it for sale??If it is PM me.


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 27, 2010)

Mike, 

Thanks a lot for posting pics of said bike in the Gallery!! 

I love the Non Autocycle tank decal! I would imagine its a very early bike as you only see those tank decals in the Catalogs.

The frame, forks, tank and ??fenders??? look like they could be brought back carefully with a very careful cleaning and then polish. Its beautiful the way it is, but yes if you are going to replace the britework with original finish same parts you could do it and still have a original patina bike. 

What an awesome bike, if you feel so inclined Mike, could you enlighten us if there is a story behind this find????

Again, thanks for sharing the pics!!!!

TheSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 27, 2010)

that thing has every rare part nice score


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I guess I owe you an apology! Welcome Michael! Great bike you found! I have not seen that style of fork before. Did you find your parts? When you say Pedal Pusher, was that Gertrude in Newport beach, cal?


----------



## happyclark (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah Newport Beach I remember Charlie that worked there...  Havent had anybody with parts help me out yet


----------



## JOEL (Sep 29, 2010)

Great score! (hope you don't show that one on TV...)

If the van's gettin' full feel free to drop by my place, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Yeah Newport Beach I remember Charlie that worked there...  Havent had anybody with parts help me out yet



 hey give me a job i been doing what you do for years i just dont want to be on tv seems kinda weird


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 30, 2010)

Gabby Johnson: "I wash born here, an I wash raished here, and dad gum it, I am gonna die here, an no sidewindin' bushwackin', hornswagglin' cracker croaker is gonna rouin me bishen cutter. "

PLEASE "Private Message" your love affair TO Mike here in your messages about other bikes, jobs, and red panthers???? 

Arrrrgggghhh!!!!!

ITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE the !@$%$#^%&^*&*&^%*(&*(^&%*&^$%^%$#%#%#$%^&^*^ 38 Autocycle bike that

is the topic of this thread!

Boys, girls, Men and Wimmen!! Take a look at those pics in the gallery, that is a HOLY GRAIL with that ORIGINAL paint, cant see those fenders? but the frame, forks and tank make it easily one of the best early non autocycle decal 1938 Schwinn Cantilever bicycles in existence. 

How much would you pay for the "painted parts on that bike???? 3.5K???? 5K???? Do I hear 7.5K??????

That is the real deal, the men will step up with the money for this one..... 

Now focus, focus on the bike!

after Gabby Johnson's speech] Now who can argue with that? I think we're all indebt to Gabby Johnson for stating what needed to be said. I am particulary glad that these lovely children are here today to hear that speech. Not only was it authentic frontier gibberish, it expressed the courage little seen in this day and age. 
[motivating the bikepeople] 

thesaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 30, 2010)

I hear he's had all those offers as is and it's simply nfs!  Doesn't want to pay for the parts either. Must want to sit on it a while until he picks all the parts.  His bike his collection his deal.


----------



## happyclark (Sep 30, 2010)

Would love to have someone offer me some parts for this bike... I totally understand though Its hard to let go of parts you cant replace... I had to give it a shot    M


----------



## walter branche (Sep 30, 2010)

send me a list of what you are looking for ,, i will be at trexlertown ..  also i am looking for a very weird or strange lawn mower ,, thanks wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche   407 656 9840


----------



## happyclark (Sep 30, 2010)

Will do thank you Walter long time no see hope your well brother


----------



## ratina (Oct 2, 2010)

I learn something new everyday. Never heard of or seen one of those forks before, very cool.

As far as the bike, WOW! That paint looks like it will clean up really nice!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2010)

mike I bet if you found someone to repro that hanging tank you could make some bucks selling the repros,


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 12, 2010)

*I'll sell mine*

Damn, someone offered $7K range for that without a speedo, bomb, brake, lights?  It is an awesome bike but wow.  I will sell mine for $8500 and I guarantee it is the second best original paint jewel tanker out there.  Probably the only one with an original DD locker.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 12, 2010)

Holy Grail Batman!!!


----------



## TheSaint (Oct 12, 2010)

Mr. Shakes,

Shiver me timbers! 

Welcome to the Forum!

Your comments are fitting to say the least!

The bestest thing about your bike in the PITTURE is the FLOWER on the Front Fender!!

AWESOMO! VERY LADY LIKE! 

ARGGHHHH!

TheSAinT


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 12, 2010)

i think the flower is in the background


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought it was one of those Nirve bikes


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 12, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> i think the flower is in the background




And I think Sarmis is playing with Timmy....LOL...hey Tim, when you gonna come up the coast and ride with us?


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 12, 2010)

I would love to. I need to take a break from this house. It is killing me.  All my attention has been focused on it.  However, I am in the midst of painting a jewel tanker and another aerocycle. I am doing another "life of the restoration" page for the aerocycle. It was so beat to poop I can't believe I brought it back. Over $500 in frame work alone (fixing welds, rewelding, cutting, etc).  Will come out killer though.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow!
 Tim,
 I just spent a boatload of money on something very near and dear to my heart, otherwise I would be all over your Jewel tank Double Duty Autocycle at $8,500.00 bucks.
 That bike is without a doubt, one of, if not thee best bikes in the hobby, hands down!
 I wish that opportunity had come up a few months ago. I didn't think that there was a chance that you would ever sell that bike. 
There really arn't many other bikes that I have seen that I would rather have than that one. You shouldn't sell it at any price, because I don't think you could ever find one any better.
 But that's just my opinion


----------



## happyclark (Oct 14, 2010)

Got the Crossbar and speedo a complete unit with buttons I also bought the dual lights Now all I need is an original Fender Bomb Walter hook me up brother


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 15, 2010)

so mike what are your plans for this bike? display? restore? keep original?


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the bikes Tim...and same to You Mike...great to see both of you posting here...


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 15, 2010)

this is funny i just looked up an old thread about american pickers and some of the people who were talkin smack are now buddy buddy with mr wolfe
most of them im not surprised but there are a few who make me wonder
hypocrisy runs amok


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Mike, 

My name is Jeff, grew up in New England and started doing the Brimfield flea Market in the early 1980's. Thats a place you could feature in your show if you think it would be worth your time. Here is a suggestion contact one of two people Curtis from Via Bicycles in Philadelphia, Pa or Jerry G. I think he is on here he would be a great resource for parts I have to find his email he is from Seattle, WA. There is a huge bike swap meet in Ohio every year try also Memory Lane Classics of Grand Rapids, OH they also host a swap meet too. 

I love bicycles from the teens and late 1920's although I have yet to own one. You have to get to the Indian Motorcycle swap meet in Springfield, Ma thats every spring-summer.

Good Luck...I have lots of storys...


----------



## happyclark (Oct 16, 2010)

Its hanging in my shop I want to keep it all original and display it next to the original paint Blue Aerocycle we have in the shop. Let me know if you see an original fender bomb come up for sale


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2010)

sure will, I'll have to stop by your shop next time I swing by Iowa visiting my cousins.


----------



## happyclark (Oct 16, 2010)

I know Curtis in Philly he has an awesome collection he gave me a tour last time I was thru there.. I havent been to a Memory Lane Meet since 1992 so its been a while I have been to Brimfield a few times great market... Thank you for the message     M


----------



## happyclark (Oct 16, 2010)

So cool look forward to it.. Im on the road a lot now hopefully I will be there to see you if not Danielle is usually around


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 16, 2010)

*Yo Mike!!!*

It was nice talking to you the other day sorry I didn't have the parts you needed not many people do 

I'm glad you got what you needed so far hope you still have a kidney left for drinkin' Jack!!! 

I was wondering why you need a fender bomb because I saw you pull one out of that grain silo on one your first shows did ya sell it... or was it a carrot to make us bike guys watch your show???...

Have a safe trip back the weather sucks again here did you pick that to? 

Later.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 17, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Its hanging in my shop I want to keep it all original and display it next to the original paint Blue Aerocycle we have in the shop. Let me know if you see an original fender bomb come up for sale




Mike please post a pic in the gallery of the aero and canti once you get the speedo bar and lights set up 

Mark


----------



## happyclark (Oct 17, 2010)

Will do They look sweet sitting next to each other Just got the parts home going to get them on the bike soon


----------



## happyclark (Oct 17, 2010)

That was a video I made before we sold the show to History... I was making videos of myself picking thru barns and posting them on my website 
www.antiquearchaeology.com  I sold the Fender Bomb on Ebay a few years ago for 350.00 I wish I still had it now    M


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 18, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> That was a video I made before we sold the show to History... I was making videos of myself picking thru barns and posting them on my website
> www.antiquearchaeology.com  I sold the Fender Bomb on Ebay a few years ago for 350.00 I wish I still had it now    M




I know someone that has had a NOS F-Bomb since the early 80s I'm not sure if he would have it still or let it go....


----------



## ratina (Oct 19, 2010)

yea we need to see pictures of the bike cleaned up!


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 19, 2010)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Tim,
> I just spent a boatload of money on something very near and dear to my heart, otherwise I would be all over your Jewel tank Double Duty Autocycle at $8,500.00 bucks.
> That bike is without a doubt, one of, if not thee best bikes in the hobby, hands down!
> ...




Sell an existing bike and upgrade.  You are right. I will never find another like it. If it sells it sells, if not, no biggee. I haven't been actively pursuing it.  In fact, the first I mentioned it was on this page.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 20, 2010)

Somebody ask for a Fender Bomb?

http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/forums/showthread.php?t=86416


----------



## TheSaint (Oct 20, 2010)

Djshakes said:


> Sell an existing bike and upgrade.  You are right. I will never find another like it. If it sells it sells, if not, no biggee. I haven't been actively pursuing it.  In fact, the first I mentioned it was on this page.




Tim, Great bike, is there a story behind it?  

Here is the BIG question????   Drum roll please....... Are all the "painted parts" ORIGINAL to the bike or pieced together?

This is a lesson for bike people to realize some of the bikes out there, ESPECIALLY Schwinns have been "UPGRADED"
with same era and color, BETTER condition, fenders, tanks, frames, and forks. 

What Mike Wolfe has, from that pic of his Canti Grail, is documented proof of a "barn" find condition bike that will show that the painted parts are original to each other as a group.  

regards,
thesaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 21, 2010)

I have nothing to hide. I found the fork and added it. It matches perfectly. I still have the original locking truss fork also.  I could pass it off as original because no one would be able to tell, however, I am honest.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 21, 2010)

We'll I think enough said about that. Updgrading the fork to a perfectly matched DD fork is far from a bike being "pieced together". And commendable it's disclosed and the original fork goes with the bike. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## happyclark (Oct 21, 2010)

Man so cool can someone get his contact info  for me?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 22, 2010)

TheSaint said:


> Tim, Great bike, is there a story behind it?
> 
> Here is the BIG question????   Drum roll please....... Are all the "painted parts" ORIGINAL to the bike or pieced together?
> 
> ...




I don't see the harm in parting a bike together if that's the only way you can acquire one especially if you are keeping it for yourself or disclosing it when you sell it.
Nothing against Mike because I think he is a great person that I have not had the privilege to meet, but if you want to get technical his bike is now parted together.


----------



## TheSaint (Oct 23, 2010)

Yikes, 
I did not wish to imply anything wrong with Schwinn bikes being improved upon or parted together with better
condition painted parts. 

Tim is a great guy, I simply wanted to ask if there was a story or history of that "captain nemo/Nautilus eyed" jewel tank bike. Did it come from a rich kid back in the Depression, did it hang in some spinster's attic for fiddy' years, did it
emerge unscathed from an abandoned bike shop, was it rescued from a Schwinn hating Frenchy' bike guy or what???? 
I should have just asked outright if those DD Forks were original to the bike or not?!

For the record, if you are familiar with the "rare" Double Duty Forks, it is worth knowing whether any given bike had those with to begin with, just imagine that very bike equipped with those forks rolling out of the store back in 1938 or so, yes that is a tangible value, but for some it may be worth a little more knowing that. Did most of the DD Forks out there come from overstock and never on a bike or rescued from bikes and restored onto deluxe bikes?

How many bikes have you Schwinn Detectives seen that were ORIGINALLY equipped with DD Forks?? A good friend and Schwinn Maestro tells me he has seen several DD equipped Cantis. Ive only seen one in pics, a Maroon example from Mark Matteo's Attic O' Bikes collection. Ive never seen a Straight bar or Jewel Bike with DD Forks except for Tim's bike. Yes some of you guys, CyclingDay, Tim and others DO the legwork and hunt down those leads with wheelbarrows of cash and trinkets, I however have only gotten lucky with eBAY and have LONG given up on finding a 38 canti tank....

Savvvy???

theSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sarmis,
My bad. I guess I just took it wrong. Maybe because I have parted a lot of bikes together with at least a part or two. I am currently parting together a 39 tall frame dd fork straight bar autocycle, so if you see it posted here in months to come, almost every part came from a different bike. Happy Hunting.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2010)

I think it's a matter of degrees. Completely original would of course be best, however a swap with an original paint upgrade would be better than a bike completely put together from matching original paint parts. likewise I would value a complete restoration below these, and so on down the line.
I suppose the real question is how do you feel about taking a bike that is already desirable and popping all the rare options and goodies on it that it didn't come with vs. keeping it the way it came. To me it doesn't matter much, I tend toward having it correct rather than having it as found. Some like them as found and will disagree with me. As long as the parts you add are the correct parts, I say go for it. Adding the valuable fork, I think, adds to the bike. I have seen bikes that were something else and were converted to a more valuable model and I disagree somewhat with that practice if it isn't stated up front if the bike is sold.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 23, 2010)

*1939 canti autocycle*

Here is one of my bikes that took me five years to buy. It is a perfect example of a simple bike in weak original paint that will not get any touch ups or upgrades. How often do you see these with the standard truss rod forks?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2010)

Michael wolfe said:


> Man so cool can someone get his contact info  for me?  Thank you so much!!!




I called him and gave him your email. And no, I wont get you coffee, lol.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2010)

Obviously, the rarest bike is the complete untouched, all original, super deluxe, bells and whistles, with all of the optional upgrages that the catalog offers, in 10+ original paint, in the most desireable color.
 But!
 The guy that finds that bike is even rarer than the bike itself.
 The next best thing is the rare unobtainable part that you go on the vision quest, to   find the rest of the bike that goes with it. This can take days, weeks, months and years to accomplish. In some ways, to the hobbiest, this is far more satisfying than finding a mint condition bike. It's what keeps the hobby interesting. Looking for that perfect patina to match what you already have.
 Of course, it's nice to have both types of bikes in a collection, but if you could only have one, I think I would take the one that I had to hunt for, over the one in perfect original condition that was bought at Copake.


----------



## happyclark (Oct 26, 2010)

Well said brother


----------



## chitown (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's the patent for the double duty:

http://www.google.com/patents/about...&as_miny_is=1931&as_maxm_is=0&as_maxy_is=1940


----------



## happyclark (Nov 7, 2010)

Man very cool thank you for posting this


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 28, 2010)

*Updated Pics?*

Michael, I caught part of your show last night and thought I caught a glimpse of this '39 Schwinn in the background of a scene, outside in front of your store.  Have you found parts to complete it?  Done any cleanup? Any updated pics to share?

I also learned, via Frank's comment on the show, you owned a bike shop at one time, please fill us in...Thanks, GenuineRides


----------



## HARPO (Feb 1, 2011)

Michael wolfe said:


> That was a video I made before we sold the show to History... I was making videos of myself picking thru barns and posting them on my website
> www.antiquearchaeology.com  I sold the Fender Bomb on Ebay a few years ago for 350.00 I wish I still had it now    M




Hi Mike

One of the fender bombs sold on ebay a few weeks ago for over $800. I'm sure you'll find another, the way you guys turn out to be in the right place at the right time!

Fred

PS Love the show and haven't missed an episode yet! The one thing I look forward to after coming home from the office!


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2015)

chitown said:


> Here's the patent for the double duty:
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/about...&as_miny_is=1931&as_maxm_is=0&as_maxy_is=1940




Great info!!!!


----------



## chitown (Feb 1, 2015)

catfish said:


> Great info!!!!




Thanks catfish.

I thought it was cool enough to put on a t-shirt I made a couple years ago. I think Wes got this one.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Let's just say Danielle is hot and I wouldn't mind seein her on babes n bikes thread OMG


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Thanks catfish.
> 
> I thought it was cool enough to put on a t-shirt I made a couple years ago. I think Wes got this one.
> 
> View attachment 194412




are you making any more of these?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 1, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> are you making any more of these?



I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## chitown (Feb 1, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> are you making any more of these?




Sure can. I tried to PM you but your inbox was full. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68569-Custom-T-Shirts

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Sure can. I tried to PM you but your inbox was full.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68569-Custom-T-Shirts
> 
> ...




Sorry Chris. Please try again, I made room. Rob.


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Thanks catfish.
> I thought it was cool enough to put on a t-shirt I made a couple years ago. I think Wes got this one.




Very cool shirt!


----------

